# Manchester International Festival



## lenny101 (May 27, 2007)

Seems to be some good stuff on:

http://www.manchesterinternationalfestival.com/

I have tickets for Monkey and Orchestral Suite by William Orbit.

So what are the Manchester Urb's going to see?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 27, 2007)

I want to go and see Monkey, but I'll probably/hopefully have left the country by then.


----------



## sorearm (Jun 7, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> Seems to be some good stuff on:
> 
> http://www.manchesterinternationalfestival.com/
> 
> ...



wow, jealous that you're off to see Orchestral suite!

... I was soooooooooooooooooo hoping to get to see PJ Harvey at the Bridgewater, but they sold out pronto grrr.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jun 7, 2007)

Apparently that Hester Blumenthal (sp?) has an icecream van selling leather and bacon flavoured icecream or some other bizarre unholy flavours and tempted to nip along for that as can never afford to eat in Fat Duck


----------



## lenny101 (Jun 9, 2007)

sorearm said:
			
		

> ... I was soooooooooooooooooo hoping to get to see PJ Harvey at the Bridgewater, but they sold out pronto grrr.



I wanted tickets for that and Kanye West at the apollo but they are both sold out and going for a mint on ebay.  

If you wait till a few days before the gig and check ebay you can sometimes get tickets for a fraction of the face value if your lucky.


----------



## chio (Jun 9, 2007)

Sod the MIF


----------



## nosos (Jun 10, 2007)

This looks fun.


----------

